# Marathon St. Wendel..... Reifenwahl???



## fissenid (6. August 2010)

HallO!

da ich den St. Wendel Marathon dieses Jahr zum erstenmal unter die Stollen nehmen bin ich etwas unschlüssig!!!

Ich fahre zur zeit vorne Nobby und hinten Ron. Normal denke ich beim trockenen sollte das überall gehen!!! Laut Herr Kachelmann  soll es am Sonntag regnen!!!

Wie sehen die Profis unter euch denn???? Nen Nobby für hinten mitnehmen, oder direkt montieren???

Danke im voraus!!!

Gruß
Fissenid

P.S: Fahre den Halbmarathon


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2010)

Hier bleibt es trocken 

Vorn den Ron, hinten einen FF. Bei Schlamm vo+hi den Ron. Damit habe und hatte ich  auf diesem Kurs noch nie Probleme. Und ich fahre die Strecke bzw. Streckenteile davon jede Woche. Die 1 Bergaufpassage, die im Schlamm evtl. schwierig werden könnte, wirst Du auch mit einem Schlammreifen nicht schaffen. Ich bin bei Regen auch schon den RaRa hinten gefahren, was auch super funktioniert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (7. August 2010)

fahre das Ding zum ersten Mal und dann gleich Weltmeisterschaft. 
bleibe aber meinem Albert hinten und vorne treu. Das bringt ein wenig Rollwiderstand mehr aber dafür Grip und vor allem noch nie eine Panne im Race.
Schade, dass Sigma in NW auch morgen ist. Konnte aber die bereits ausgeschilderte Strecke diese Woche mal fahren. Ohne gescheiten Vorderreifen empfehle ich die mal gar nicht.  (der 'Roter Stein' DH ist ultra und kenne ich von keinem anderen Event in der Art).


----------



## atlas (7. August 2010)

Jetzt awer net glei üwertreibe,nichwahr!


Atlas


----------



## Blocko (8. August 2010)

nie ;-)
St. Wendel war übrigens schön! Mal nicht sie viele Höhenmeter; leider wenig Singletrails aber dafür ein handfestes Race. So soll es sein!


----------



## atlas (8. August 2010)

Hallo

 Ja,war ein geiles Rennen.Am Anfang etwas viel Verkehr,aber als die Kurzstreckler weg waren gings richtig flüssig.Super Trails  und sogar 10min schneller als im letztem Jahr.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## *Holdi* (8. August 2010)

Vor allem noch Glück mit dem Wetter. Bin auf der Mitteldistanz - das erste Mal dieses Jahr - noch im Trocknen angekommen. 
Hat gut geklappt. Zwar nicht so viele Singeltrails wie in IGB, aber dafür etwas zügiger. Und sehr gut ausgeschildert!
Schade halt nur, daß es wohl das letzte Mal stattgefunden hat. 

LG Holdi


----------



## amg 2 (8. August 2010)

wie das letzte mal ????


----------



## atlas (8. August 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Schade halt nur, daß es wohl das letzte Mal stattgefunden hat.
> 
> LG Holdi




Nö,glaub ich nicht.


----------



## popeye_mzg (8. August 2010)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Am Anfang etwas viel Verkehr,aber als die Kurzstreckler weg waren gings richtig flüssig. Gruß Atlas



Wer allerdings den Start der Kurzstrecke vor das  "hungrige Feld" verlegt, gehört gesteinigt .... das ging mal gar nicht !


----------



## lord_wicked (8. August 2010)

Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Ich war Starter bei der Kurzstrecke.
Das war weder für die Hobbyfahrer noch für das "hungrige Feld" schön heute.

Vor allem wurde der Startplan erst am Freitag Abend geändert. Mit der begründung das die Hobbyfahrer nicht mit den WM-Fahrern zusammentreffen.
Dann muss ich halt die beiden Veranstaltungen an zwei Tagen austragen, aber so war das nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blocko (8. August 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wer allerdings den Start der Kurzstrecke vor das  "hungrige Feld" verlegt, gehört gesteinigt .... das ging mal gar nicht !



sehe ich auch so! es wäre beinahe zum großen Unfall gekommen als ein Mädel von der Kurzstrecke im Downhill kurz mal ohne zu schauen auf die linke Spur ist und ich mit 20Kmh mehr alles geben musste sie nicht komplett auf die Gabel zu nehmen.

Dass dies das letzte Mal war ist quatsch. Die nächste Veranstaltung in WND findet ja schon im Januar statt:
http://www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/worlds-cyclo-cross/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. August 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> Dass dies das letzte Mal war ist quatsch. Die nächste Veranstaltung in WND findet ja schon im Januar statt:
> http://www.sankt-wendel.de/sport/worlds-cyclo-cross/



Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Cyclo-Cross und MTB? Das mit dem letzten Mal würde ich nicht als Quatsch bezeichnen.


----------



## fissenid (9. August 2010)

DANKE erstmal für die erstklassigen und zahlreichen reifentipps!!!!!

ich bin mit RocketRon und NobbyNic bestens klar gekommen!
War für mich das erst mal in St. Wendel, und war überrascht über das viele "kette rechts" fahren.... im vergleich zu orscholz.....

mein gesetztes ziel habe ich erreicht.... und im nächsten jahr auf ein neues!!!!

@atlas: DANKE nochmal für den klasse race service........


----------



## *Holdi* (9. August 2010)

Laut einer Bekannten, die bei der Kreisstadt angestellt ist, und bei der Veranstalltung mitgewirkt hat, heißt es, daß es nach jetzigem Stand der letzte MTB-MARATHON war. Was dann wirklich kommt, sehen wir dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Blocko (9. August 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Laut einer Bekannten, die bei der Kreisstadt angestellt ist, und bei der Veranstalltung mitgewirkt hat, heißt es, daß es nach jetzigem Stand der letzte MTB-MARATHON war. Was dann wirklich kommt, sehen wir dann nächstes Jahr.



unfassbar, wenn man das einleitende Wort in der Brochüre zum diesjährigen Event liest. Eine Beendigung kann doch nicht im Sinne der Stadt/des Landes sein. Da kommt die Frage hoch: Warum?


----------



## kojak1000 (9. August 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> unfassbar, wenn man das einleitende Wort in der Brochüre zum diesjährigen Event liest. Eine Beendigung kann doch nicht im Sinne der Stadt/des Landes sein. Da kommt die Frage hoch: Warum?


Na ja, der Aufwand der hier getrieben werden muss, ist doch enorm. 
Es hieß bereits nach dem letzten Jahr, dass man nach der WM 2010 das ganze Konzept aufgrund der Kosten und des Aufwands überdenken wird/muss.
Ein Grund für die Überlegungen waren wohl auch die stetig sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen. Wobei sich das ganze heute in der Zeitung schon wieder besser liest (1100 Hobbyteilnehmer und rund 7000 Fans an der Strecke).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michelix (9. August 2010)

Ich hatte am Samstag, als ich meine Starnummer abholen war, den Bürgermeister persönlich angesprochen ob das nun tatsächlich der letzte Marathon sei.
Leider scheint es so zu sein. Er meinte es wär definiv der letzte, da der Aufand der betrieben wird in keinem Verhältnis mit den Anmeldungen stehen würde. 600 Leute im Einsatz, der Bauhof ist schon seit 3 Wochen aktiv, was einfach enorme Kosten verursacht.
Bis samstag mittag waren wohl erst knapp 900 Leute gemeldet und das sei einfach zu wenig. Es haben ja zum Glück noch ein paar nachgemeöldet, vielleicht ändert das ja was....
Herr Bouillion meinet für diese Veranstaltung den Kosten gegnüber zu rechtfertigen bräuchte es schon etwas an die 2000 Starter. Die gab es früher mal in WND, aber da war das auch weit und breit der einzigste Marathon. Ausserdem waren Sonntag noch weitere MTB Veranstaltunegn, wie Schlaflos im Sattel, 24h von Duisburg und Marathon in Neustadt, was sicherlich auch für die Starterzahl nicht unbedingt förderlich war....

Wär aber wirklich schade drumm, wenns den MTB Marathon in WND nicht mehr gäb. Ist schließlich einer der ältesten in Deutschland.

grüße michel


----------



## Tommy320is (9. August 2010)

Hi,

ich war zum Ersten mal in St Wendel am Start und war begeistert.
Ich fands ne super Veranstaltung.
Den ein oder anderen Kritikpunkt gibts immer, das ist klar.
Am Anfang wars zwar recht voll aber die Strecke hat das ganz gut vertragen.
Als dann die Teilnehmer von der Kurzstrecke und Mittelstrecke weg waren wurds auch ruhiger und die Strecke schöner.
Hatte leider 2x mal Platt und Kumpel musste sich vom roten Kreuz behandeln lassen, aber trotzdem warn wir fast 1,5h schneller als am EKM im Ziel.
Das lag natürlich auch mit am anderen Charakter der Strecke.

Gruß


----------



## Blocko (9. August 2010)

Also ich war auch zum ersten Mal dort am Start und war begeistert.  Es hat einen richtigen Race-Charakter ohne ewige Anstiege. Einfach feuer frei.  Ich denke, dass sie auch das Potenzial haben noch mehr Leute zu gewinnen, aber dann muss man auch einen 'freien' Termin wählen. Die bereits unten genannten Veranstaltungen am gleichen Wochenende sollten sich nicht kreuzen. Es gibt doch so viele Wochenende...
Also nochmal: Wenn sie diese Anzahl von Leute halten und das Startergeld wieder leicht anheben (ca.33) sollte das machbar sein. Es muss ja auch nicht alles so perfekt sein, wie bei einer Weltmeisterschaft.


----------



## popeye_mzg (9. August 2010)

Sei es mal dahingestellt, dass der "frühe Termin" der WM geschuldet war. Der Termin vergangenes Jahr im September war "geschickter" gelegt.
Es wäre sehr schade, wenn das dass letzte Rennen in WND gewesen wäre.

@Blocko: Die Orga war im vergangenen Jahr ebenso aufgezogen. Sehr Professionell eben.
TOPP !
Und die Startzeiten waren besser gelegt ....


----------



## oschmitt86 (9. August 2010)

Ich war zum ersten mal inWND am Start. Die Strecke und die kpmplette Orga waren perfekt. Einfach richtig gut. 
Es wäre sehr Schade wenn das das letzte mal gewesen wäre. Wie man den Medien entnehmen konnte musste die Stadt rund 200 000  tragen wegen der WM......


----------



## Deleted 183831 (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

für mich war es generell das erste Rennen, abgesehen von ein par CTF's, aber ich war von der Strecke echt angetan. 
Nur für uns Hobbyfahrer wars besonders am ersten steilen Anstieg nach dem Start schon ziemlich heikel, als die Meute von der Langstrecke kam Denn gerade bei mir in der Gegend sind viele mit wenig Rennerfahrung, so wie ich, mitgefahren und man hat sich erst mal selbst im Feld zurechtfinden müssen. Und auf einmal kommt einem rechts und links das Langstreckenfeld um die Ohren geflogen.
Aber alles in allem wars eine gute Veranstaltung, es wäre schade wenns das letzte mal war.


----------



## ecopower (9. August 2010)

kojak1000 schrieb:


> Na ja, der Aufwand der hier getrieben werden muss, ist doch enorm.
> Es hieß bereits nach dem letzten Jahr, dass man nach der WM 2010 das ganze Konzept aufgrund der Kosten und des Aufwands überdenken wird/muss.
> Ein Grund für die Überlegungen waren wohl auch die stetig sinkenden Teilnehmerzahlen. Wobei sich das ganze heute in der Zeitung schon wieder besser liest (1100 Hobbyteilnehmer und rund 7000 Fans an der Strecke).



Ich möchte die Veranstaltung nicht schlecht reden, ganz im Gegenteil, aber 7000 Fans ist sehr optimistisch. Rechne mal die Fahrer und Betreuer heraus, dann mögen es insgesamt zwischen zwei und drei Tausend Zuschauer gewesen sein. Ich habe mich länger mit den Team-Manager von Specialized oder mit dem Standpersonal von Stevens unterhalten. An mehren Tagen. Alle waren der gleichen Meinung, kaum Gäste!
Der Zeltplatz in der Nähe der Schule war so gut wie ausgestorben, und als ich am Freitag am Abend noch in der Stadt und auf dem Platz der Teams war, da war nur bei Bulls eine kleine private Veranstaltung. Nichts war los und Leute, die ich in Sankt Wendel angesprochen habe, wussten teilweise nicht einmal von der WM. 
Mich macht das traurig, wenn die Anstrengungen von weltklasse Sportlern nicht die Zustimmung findet, die sie verdient haben. Und der MTB-Sport ist bis auf wenige dumme Ausnahmen auch noch ein sauberer Sport. Könnte also Vorbildfunktion haben.
Ist denn nur noch Fußball der Sport der Deutschen!?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476618


----------



## lord_wicked (10. August 2010)

Heute steht bei uns offiziell in der Saarbrücker Zeitung das es definitv der letzte Marathon in WND war.


----------



## Deleted 183831 (10. August 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Veranstaltung nicht schlecht reden, ganz im Gegenteil, aber 7000 Fans ist sehr optimistisch. Rechne mal die Fahrer und Betreuer heraus, dann mögen es insgesamt zwischen zwei und drei Tausend Zuschauer gewesen sein. Ich habe mich länger mit den Team-Manager von Specialized oder mit dem Standpersonal von Stevens unterhalten. An mehren Tagen. Alle waren der gleichen Meinung, kaum Gäste! ... Nichts war los und Leute, die ich in Sankt Wendel angesprochen habe, wussten teilweise nicht einmal von der WM.
> Mich macht das traurig, wenn die Anstrengungen von weltklasse Sportlern nicht die Zustimmung findet, die sie verdient haben. ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476618



Es hat mich auch gewundert, dass man bei uns in der regionalen Presse so wenig über die Veranstaltung gehört hat. 
Leider war an dem Sonntag auch noch der Sommerbiathlon. 
Wenn man mal durchs Saarland gefahren ist, hat man immer nur Plakate vom Biathlon und keine von der WM gesehen. Im Radio, TV und Zeitung war meiner Meinung nach das gleiche Bild.
Das alles hat wahrscheinlich auch Zuschauer gekostet.


----------



## Blocko (10. August 2010)

eben. es waren zu viele Parallelveranstaltungen. Und wenn man schaut wieviele Zuschauer in Püttlingen beim Biathlon - der Sportart im Saarland schlechthin - waren, stellt man fest, dass durch das richtige Marketingkonzept viel mehr erreicht werden kann.

Ich finde jetzt sind die St. Wendeler Bikeclubs gefragt, so dass in Zukunft in jedem Fall der renomierte Standort erhalten bleibt. Viel hat das Saarland ja nicht, was so positiv bekannt ist. 

Echt schwach, dass sie so etwas einstellen wollen! ...und auf der anderen Seite beklagen sie z.b. die Abwanderung aus dem Saarland. 

Ich habe übrigens mal poisitives Feedback an die Stadt-WND per E-Mail geschrieben. ...wenn es hilft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (10. August 2010)

Zumindest war am Sonntag im ZDF (Sport ab 17 Uhr ) ein kurzer Beitrag zur Veranstaltung. 
Wenn es auch nur die Damen waren, die gezeigt wurden .... ;-) 

SZ / Sport ist ein kurzer Abschnitt drin ( lord_wicked hats bereits erwähnt), dass der Bürgermeister schon bekannt gegeben hat, dass 2010 das letzte Mal gewesen ist. 

Schade drum, aber wenn sich die Veranstaltung nicht trägt, bleibt nur der Schritt übrig.
Wieder eine Veranstaltung weniger im Saarland ....


----------



## lord_wicked (10. August 2010)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich so im Schnitt bis die Bilder bei Sportograf hochgeladen werden.
Da hängt ja mit Sicherheit noch eine Menge Arbeit dran


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. August 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich so im Schnitt bis die Bilder bei Sportograf hochgeladen werden.
> Da hängt ja mit Sicherheit noch eine Menge Arbeit dran




Lass dich per Email alarmieren .... i.d.R. so 1 - 2 Tage nach einem Event waren sie bisher eingestellt ....

Edit : Sind ONLINE !


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2010)

Ansich ist es ja ein schöner Marathon und die Strecke ist, besonders für nicht so technisch begabte fahrer super.
Aber das man den Start noch so kurzfristig verschoben hat, fand ich persönlich nicht gut! 
Die Verteilung der Startblöcke war auch nicht überragend, viel Gedrängel.
Ich denke, es würde auch eingie Starter mehr geben, wenn die Kurz- und Mitteldistanz für Lizenzfahrer freigegeben wäre und nicht noch mehrere Veranstalungen an diesem Wochenende gewesen wären.


----------



## Simplonaut (10. August 2010)

Vielleicht übernimmt Mettlach/Orscholz das jetzt  Die Gegend dazu wäre jedenfalls ideal.


----------



## Blocko (10. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Vielleicht übernimmt Mettlach/Orscholz das jetzt  Die Gegend dazu wäre jedenfalls ideal.



Da haben wir doch schon den Saarschleifen-Marathon. Dieser soll WND nicht ersetzen. Beide sind wichtig!


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Vielleicht übernimmt Mettlach/Orscholz das jetzt  Die Gegend dazu wäre jedenfalls ideal.




 Verstehe die Bemerkung auch nicht. Kannst du deinen Gedankengang mal erläutern?


----------



## scharle123 (11. August 2010)

Is ja auch logisch. Der City Biathlon is ja auch sauberer. Macht man sich die Schuhe nicht dreckig.
Wer fällt denn heute ausser uns noch gerne im Wald rum. Die meisten bevorzugen eben leider Stadt und Bierstand.


----------



## scharle123 (11. August 2010)

HeGr schrieb:


> Es hat mich auch gewundert, dass man bei uns in der regionalen Presse so wenig über die Veranstaltung gehört hat.
> Leider war an dem Sonntag auch noch der Sommerbiathlon.
> Wenn man mal durchs Saarland gefahren ist, hat man immer nur Plakate vom Biathlon und keine von der WM gesehen. Im Radio, TV und Zeitung war meiner Meinung nach das gleiche Bild.
> Das alles hat wahrscheinlich auch Zuschauer gekostet.


Das meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## squirrel (11. August 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch schon den Saarschleifen-Marathon. Dieser soll WND nicht ersetzen. Beide sind wichtig!



Ich denke, er meint die Ausrichtung von Meisterschaften im großen Stil.


----------



## Blocko (11. August 2010)

squirrel schrieb:


> Ich denke, er meint die Ausrichtung von Meisterschaften im großen Stil.




Ok, aber zwei - eine im Mai und eine im August - sind doch ok und nicht zu viel.
-> also kümmert sich keiner darum, dass in WND Widerstand gegen den Entscheid, das Rennen abzusetzen, aufgebaut wird?!


----------



## Stiffneck (11. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ....Ich denke, es würde auch eingie Starter mehr geben, wenn die Kurz- und Mitteldistanz für Lizenzfahrer freigegeben wäre und nicht noch mehrere Veranstalungen an diesem Wochenende gewesen wären.



Manch einer hat sich die Freigabe selbst erteilt und gewundert dass der Beschiss am Ende aufgeflogen ist 

Die Hobbyfahrer möchten keine Lizenzfahrer in ihren Blöcken. Mehr Starter würde man damit auf keinen Fall bekommen. Die Hobbyfahrer sind zahlenmäßig viel mehr als die Lizenzfahrer ( selbst wenn man die dazu zählt die bei Marathons gerne vergessen dass sie eine haben ).


----------



## crazyeddie (11. August 2010)

das hab ich in st. wendel noch nie verstanden, warum man lizenzfahrern offiziell den start verweigert und dann sind alle bekannten namen am start und niemand stört sich dran.


----------



## Stiffneck (11. August 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> das hab ich in st. wendel noch nie verstanden, warum man lizenzfahrern offiziell den start verweigert und dann sind alle bekannten namen am start und niemand stört sich dran.



Hättest den Organisationsleiter mal in der Vergangenheit darauf ansprechen können. Dann aber sofort die Ohren zuhalten und den Kopf einziehen.


----------



## Simplonaut (11. August 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Verstehe die Bemerkung auch nicht. Kannst du deinen Gedankengang mal erläutern?




Gern,
in Mettlach-Orscholz hat man Erfahrung mit den Dingen und eine Strecke gibt es auch. 
Was spricht also dagegen, eine zweite Veranstaltung im Jahr dort durchzuführen? 

Meiner Meinung nach scheitert St. Wendel an mangelnder Bekanntmachung (Werbung) in den Medien und dem Umfeld insgesamt. Man muss als Zuschauer ja nicht unbedingt begeisterter Biker sein. Auch der Sonntagsfahrer (keinesfalls abwertend gemeint) der mit seien Lieben Sonntags die Familytour macht, sollte auf seine Kosten kommen. Dazu muss aber das Rahmenprogramm stimmen. Und da fehlte es in St. Wendel in letzter Zeit leider. Als ich vor einigen Jahren dort ein MTB Wordcub rennen (damals fuhr noch Mike Kluge) besuchte, war um das Stadion herum ein riesiges Fahrerlager mit Bussen, Neuheiten, Verkaufsständen BMX Vorführungen usw. Das alles fehlt nun und lässt das Interesse schrumpfen, obwohl der Bikemarkt zur Zeit boomt wie nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (12. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Gern,
> in Mettlach-Orscholz hat man Erfahrung mit den Dingen und eine Strecke gibt es auch.
> Was spricht also dagegen, eine zweite Veranstaltung im Jahr dort durchzuführen?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach scheitert St. Wendel an mangelnder Bekanntmachung (Werbung) in den Medien und dem Umfeld insgesamt. Man muss als Zuschauer ja nicht unbedingt begeisterter Biker sein. Auch der Sonntagsfahrer (keinesfalls abwertend gemeint) der mit seien Lieben Sonntags die Familytour macht, sollte auf seine Kosten kommen. Dazu muss aber das Rahmenprogramm stimmen. Und da fehlte es in St. Wendel in letzter Zeit leider. Als ich vor einigen Jahren dort ein MTB Wordcub rennen (damals fuhr noch Mike Kluge) besuchte, war um das Stadion herum ein riesiges Fahrerlager mit Bussen, Neuheiten, Verkaufsständen BMX Vorführungen usw. Das alles fehlt nun und lässt das Interesse schrumpfen, obwohl der Bikemarkt zur Zeit boomt wie nie.



Was gegen eine weitere Veranstaltung spricht, da sollten die Verantwortlichen wohl besser Stellung nehmen, da dies ja auch mit Kosten verbunden ist, insbesondere wenn sog. Stars anwesend sind, Verträge mit Forstbehörden (Saarland / RLP) , die wir als "TN" kaum überblicken.

Die TN-Resonanz in Orscholz ist m.M. nach so hoch, da dort auch der RWP - Cup ausgetragen wird und viele aus NL, B, LUX dann melden.
Würdest du diese Fahrer rausrechnen, wären die rein deutschen Zahlen auch wesentlich niedriger. 
Die Frage wäre dann, ob sich das dann für den Veranstalter lohnen würde ?! -> Kann ich nicht beantworten.

Über das "Drumherum" , Stände etc. mache ich mir persönlich keine Gedanken. Dieses "Beiwerk" war ja in WND vorhanden. 
Wie es frequentiert war ?


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2010)

was mich in st. wendel immer wieder erschrickt ist, dass fast niemand weiß, dass der mtb marathon eigntl stattfindet. viele meiner freunde haben erst von mir erfahren, dass der marathon am wochenende stattfindet .. das ist schon sehr schwache PR für ne weltmeisterschaft, wenn selbst die bürger der stadt selbst nicht wissen, dass ein solches event stattfindet.


----------



## fissenid (12. August 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Was gegen eine weitere Veranstaltung spricht, da sollten die Verantwortlichen wohl besser Stellung nehmen, da dies ja auch mit Kosten verbunden ist, insbesondere wenn sog. Stars anwesend sind, Verträge mit Forstbehörden (Saarland / RLP) , die wir als "TN" kaum überblicken.
> 
> Die TN-Resonanz in Orscholz ist m.M. nach so hoch, da dort auch der RWP - Cup ausgetragen wird und viele aus NL, B, LUX dann melden.
> Würdest du diese Fahrer rausrechnen, wären die rein deutschen Zahlen auch wesentlich niedriger.
> ...



Ich denke die Gewinnspanne ist recht gering.... soweit ich weiß ist es eher ein Nullsummenspiel wie eine Bereicherung!!!!!

Ich glaube in Orscholz musste eine Umweltverträglichkeitsstudie erstellt werden. Gültigkeitsdauer 5 Jahre......

Dazu können die Jungs vom Team Saarschleife sicher mehr sagen!


----------



## Blocko (12. August 2010)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was mich in st. wendel immer wieder erschrickt ist, dass fast niemand weiß, dass der mtb marathon eigntl stattfindet. viele meiner freunde haben erst von mir erfahren, dass der marathon am wochenende stattfindet .. das ist schon sehr schwache PR für ne weltmeisterschaft, wenn selbst die bürger der stadt selbst nicht wissen, dass ein solches event stattfindet.



sehe ich auch so. null werbung machen und dann das ding abblasen, weil zu wenig kommen. #-(


----------



## Tobilas (12. August 2010)

BENDERR schrieb:


> was mich in st. wendel immer wieder erschrickt ist, dass fast niemand weiß, dass der mtb marathon eigntl stattfindet. viele meiner freunde haben erst von mir erfahren, dass der marathon am wochenende stattfindet .. das ist schon sehr schwache PR für ne weltmeisterschaft, wenn selbst die bürger der stadt selbst nicht wissen, dass ein solches event stattfindet.



mmmh, kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen: die Termine stehen lange vorher fest. Es is ja echt nix neues, daß in St.Wendel MTB-technisch was los ist. Wer sich dafür interessiert, weiß um die Termine.


----------



## BENDERR (12. August 2010)

ja eben, wer sich dafür interessiert weiß um die termine, diese fahren aber zum großteil dann auch selbst mit. geht aber ja nicht nur um die fahrer.. es fehlt ja auch an zuschauern.. 
nur so erreiche ich halt auch kein großes publikum und ich denke, dass sollte man tun bei einer veranstaltung dieser größenordnung (und das erst recht, wenns ne WM ist)


----------



## 007ike (13. August 2010)

Naja dafür haben die Zeitungen fast täglich irgendwelchen Dingen über und zur WM berichtet. Wer in St.Wendel nichts davon mitbekommen hat der ist einfach resistent gegen Werbung. Es hingen nicht nur hunderte Hinweispfeile durch die gesamte Stadt, sondern an fast allen Kreuzungen Werbebanner. Aber gut es ist in St.Wendel einfach zu viel los, so dass eine WM hier noch jemanden hinter dem Ofen hervor holt.
Seit Jahren ist die Pastaparty mit Nudel essen frei für jeden Besucher! Richtig nicht nur für die zahlenden Biker sondern für jeden der hunger hat. Aber man war in der Halle doch wie jedes Jahr unter sich.
Es ist müsig sich darüber Gedanken zu machen was die Stadt hätte besser machen können.
Man nehme mal den Laufmarathon, vor 3 Jahren zum ersten Event waren da so viel Zuschauer dass an der kompletten Strecke in der Stadt gejubelt wurde, und so viele Menschen habe ich selbst an Fasching beim Umzug in der Bahhofstraße noch nie gesehen!
Dieses Jahr war die Bahhofstraße fast leer. Auch an der Strecke gab es nur noch ein paar Stellen mit Zuschauern. (Im Vergleich zur ersten Laufveranstaltung, im Vergleich zur MTB WM waren es dann doch viele!)

Meiner Meinung nach macht die Stadt einen guten Job!

Ich bin sehr traurig darüber das dies der letzte int. St.Wendel Marathon war. 1994 bin ich den ersten mitgefahren 2010 den letzten. Schade, schade!!!!!

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag, mich haben sehr viele Leute aus dem gesamten Saarland angesprochen ob ich bei der WM mitfahre. Somit war das Wissen über dieses Event doch weit verbreitet! Ich denke es fehlt einfach das Interesse am MTB Sport. Für mach einen ist Dart spannender!


----------



## *Holdi* (13. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> (...) Ich denke es fehlt einfach das Interesse am MTB Sport. (...)


 
So sehe ich das auch. 
Vor kurzem war in der Zeitung ein Berich/Vergleich zwischen einem 1. Bundeliga-Handballverein und einem 2. Bundeslige-Fußballverein, in Bezug auf Gehälter, Örtlichkeiten, BESUCHER, ...
Während zum Fußball ins neue Stadion 10.000 kommen, sind beim Handball mal gerade die halbe (renovierungsbedürftige) Halle voller Besucher.

Es liegt einfach an dem Interesse der Leute. Da kann man so viel Plakate aufhängen, Werbung im Rundfunk und Printmedien machen wie man will.

LG Holdi


----------



## jens72 (13. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> Naja dafür haben die Zeitungen fast täglich irgendwelchen Dingen über und zur WM berichtet. Wer in St.Wendel nichts davon mitbekommen hat der ist einfach resistent gegen Werbung. Es hingen nicht nur hunderte Hinweispfeile durch die gesamte Stadt, sondern an fast allen Kreuzungen Werbebanner. Aber gut es ist in St.Wendel einfach zu viel los, so dass eine WM hier noch jemanden hinter dem Ofen hervor holt.
> Seit Jahren ist die Pastaparty mit Nudel essen frei für jeden Besucher! Richtig nicht nur für die zahlenden Biker sondern für jeden der hunger hat. Aber man war in der Halle doch wie jedes Jahr unter sich.
> Es ist müsig sich darüber Gedanken zu machen was die Stadt hätte besser machen können.
> Man nehme mal den Laufmarathon, vor 3 Jahren zum ersten Event waren da so viel Zuschauer dass an der kompletten Strecke in der Stadt gejubelt wurde, und so viele Menschen habe ich selbst an Fasching beim Umzug in der Bahhofstraße noch nie gesehen!
> ...




Ich weiß nicht, so einfach ist das nicht. Die Stadt St. Wendel macht sicherlich einen großartigen Job, wenn man sich anschaut, was die alles auf die Beine stellen, z.B. die 
Weltmeisterschaft der Straßenzauberer. Da könnte sich Saarbrücken noch eine dicke Scheibe von abschneiden.

Aber was die MTB WM angeht.

Ich fahre selbst erst seit kurzem MTB und habe von der Existenz einer WM in St Wendel erst kurz vorher erfahren (durch dieses Forum). Die Werbung für das Event war - zumindestens hier im Raum SB - ziemlich dürftig. Es gab dann 2 Tage vorher einen kleinen Bericht in der SBZ, aber sonst?

Dann zum Event selbst: ich war am Sonntag um 8.30 Uhr im Stadion, hab mir den Start der Frauen angeschaut. Dann habe ich mir überlegt, was soll ich im Stadion? Ich hab einen Start gesehen, wieso soll ich mir einen zweiten anschauen? Sonst gab es im Stadion nix interessantes. 
An der Strecke gibt es mehr zu sehen. Also mit dem Rad an der Strecke lang und durch viel Fragen gute Aussichtspunkte gesucht.

Sachen, die man verbessern könnte:

(1) Es gab keine Leinwand mit Bildern von der Strecke. Bei der Fußball-WM hat jede Kneipe in SB mindestens einen Flachbildschirm aufgestellt. Und hier? Null. Wie soll ich da als Zuschauer das Rennen verfolgen? Die Kommentatoren hatten selbst Fernsehbilder. Warum kann man das nicht den Zuschauern im Stadion zeigen?

(2) Kein wirkliches Rahmenprogramm: Technikvorführung, Produkte 2011, Vereinspräsentationen, Probefahrten, etc.

(3) wo gab es eigentlich den Ausdruck des Streckenplans? Ich hatte den im Web nach einigem Herumsuchen vorher gefunden. Aber im Stadion?

(4) Die Webseite der Veranstaltung war großer Mist. Sorry, völlig unübersichtlich. Eine separate Web-Seite, getrennt von der St Wendel-Seite, wäre besser gewesen.

(5) Es wäre clever gewesen, auf dem Streckenplan interessante Stellen für Zuschauer einzuzeichnen. Mit ein paar Bussen hätte man auch gezielt Zuschauer dort hinbringen können.

Just my two cents,
Jens


----------



## 007ike (13. August 2010)

Zu 1 und 3 in der Halle hingen einige Pläne mit den besten Zuschauer Punkten und der genauen Beschreibung der Strecke, hättest im Stadion einfach jemanden mit St.Wendel Team T-shirt fragen sollen, dann wäre dir schnell geholfen gewesen! Ich meine auch vor der Halle im Freien standen Pläne, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Videowände sind nett, jedoch war klar das es bei einem 107km  Kurs viel zu aufwändig ist Kameras zu postieren, so dass es spannend wird. Das ist bei CC oder Corss wieder was anderes.
zu 2 warum denkst du waren da kaum noch Austeller? Weil sich seit Jahren niemand mehr dafür interessiert! Das waren mal wesendlich mehr! Warum soll ein Hersteller so was machen? Doch nur wenn er was davon hat. Schau dir auch mal die anderen Internationen Bike Veranstaltungen an, da wird das Rahmenprogramm immer weniger, da im Prinzip zu einer bike Veranstaltungen nur die Rennfahrfer mit Anhang kommen. Und die sind auf das Rennen fixiert!
zu5 St.Ingbert hat das mal gemacht bei der letzten DM. Das wurde auch rege genutzt vom Anhang der Rennfahrer! Muss man sich überlegen aber so was treibt die viel gescholtenen Startpreise weiter in die Höhe!
zu4 kann sein, da hätte man bestimmt mehr machen können, aber ob das viel gebracht hätte? gib mal in Google MTB WM 2010 ein. Da bist du schnell da wo du hin willst. Keine Ahnung mir hat das gereicht, aber gut nutze die ja auch schon seit Jahren und bin sie gewohnt.

Grundsätzlich hat man aber auch gemerkt das die Stadt hier die letzte Vorstellung zum Thema MTB Marathon gibt. Mir kam es vor als wären die alle müde und froh die Sache hinter sich zu bringen. 

Ob mehr Werbung nur zustätliche Kosten verursacht hätte oder doch deutlich mehr Zuschauer an die Strecke gelockt hätte, ich weiß es nicht und kann es auch nicht beurteilen.

Aber im Januar können ja alle Interessierten mal schauen kommen wie es aussieht wenn knapp 100.000 ausländische Corss Fans in St.Wendel zur WM einfallen. Das hatten wir da schon mal und ist echt beeindruckend. Vor allem weil man sich da als Einheimischer klar als Minderheit vor kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lord_wicked (13. August 2010)

Die Kommentatoren hatten Live-Bilder von der Strecke?
Mir sind unterwegs keine TV Kameras aufgefallen. 
Vielleicht habe ich sie auch übersehen.

In den restlichen Punkten stimme ich 007ike voll und ganz zu


----------



## 007ike (13. August 2010)

ja es gab schon ein paar Kameras, aber das waren alles mobile Einheiten des SR für deren Bericht, ZDF hat die Bilder auch genutzt aber selber geschnitten wie es schien.


----------



## jens72 (13. August 2010)

lord_wicked schrieb:


> Die Kommentatoren hatten Live-Bilder von der Strecke?
> Mir sind unterwegs keine TV Kameras aufgefallen.
> Vielleicht habe ich sie auch übersehen.



Ja, ich habe eine Karte mit dem Höhenprofil gesehen. Da waren die mit "C" eingezeichnet. Die Kommentatoren hatten einen Laptop vor der Nase und haben gegen Ende die Bilder kommentiert.


----------



## jens72 (13. August 2010)

007ike schrieb:


> zu 2 warum denkst du waren da kaum noch Austeller? Weil sich seit Jahren niemand mehr dafür interessiert! Das waren mal wesendlich mehr! Warum soll ein Hersteller so was machen? Doch nur wenn er was davon hat. Schau dir auch mal die anderen Internationen Bike Veranstaltungen an, da wird das Rahmenprogramm immer weniger, da im Prinzip zu einer bike Veranstaltungen nur die Rennfahrfer mit Anhang kommen. Und die sind auf das Rennen fixiert!



Das ist dann ein Teufelskreis. Irgendwann sind dann die Fahrer mit Anhang ganz unter sich. Dann darf man sich nicht beschweren.

Wenn man das ändern will, muss man andere Leute ansprechen, z.B. solche die sich im weitesten Sinne für "Radfahren" interessieren oder Familien, die Interesse daran haben, dass Ihre Kids in einen Verein gehen. Oder Leute, die eh schon lange mal wieder ein Rad kaufen wollten, aber mit der Auswahl bei Ihrem Händler nicht zufrieden sind.
Oder Leute, die das mit dem MTB fahren mal ausprobieren wollen... etc... etc


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. August 2010)

Simplonaut schrieb:


> Gern,
> in Mettlach-Orscholz hat man Erfahrung mit den Dingen und eine Strecke gibt es auch.
> Was spricht also dagegen, eine zweite Veranstaltung im Jahr dort durchzuführen?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach scheitert St. Wendel an mangelnder Bekanntmachung (Werbung) in den Medien und dem Umfeld insgesamt. Man muss als Zuschauer ja nicht unbedingt begeisterter Biker sein. Auch der Sonntagsfahrer (keinesfalls abwertend gemeint) der mit seien Lieben Sonntags die Familytour macht, sollte auf seine Kosten kommen. Dazu muss aber das Rahmenprogramm stimmen. Und da fehlte es in St. Wendel in letzter Zeit leider. Als ich vor einigen Jahren dort ein MTB Wordcub rennen (damals fuhr noch Mike Kluge) besuchte, war um das Stadion herum ein riesiges Fahrerlager mit Bussen, Neuheiten, Verkaufsständen BMX Vorführungen usw. Das alles fehlt nun und lässt das Interesse schrumpfen, obwohl der Bikemarkt zur Zeit boomt wie nie.



Na ja, früher war immer alles besser. 
Ne, aber damals gab es einen Marathon und das war St. Wendel, heute sind an einem WE 5 Termine oder mehr, die sich überschneiden. Klar dass sich das dann etwas entzerrt. 

Werbung ist nicht alles, ich kenne Veranstaltungen, die machen gar keine Werbung und dennoch kommen jedes Jahr über 1200 Leute die mitfahren. 

Es kommt auch darauf an wie man es dem Kunden rüber bringt. Wenn immer mehr das Gefühl bekomme nur am Start zu sein um den ersten fünf mit den rasierten Beinen die Prämie zu finanzieren, dann ist das schei*e und wird irgendwann mit Abwesenheit bestraft.


----------



## Stiffneck (13. August 2010)

Die geringen Zuschauerzahlen kommen vielleicht u.a. daher, dass es keine weitläufig bekannte Idole mehr gibt ( wie früher ein Mike Kluge, Jan Ullrich, Udo Bölts u.a. ). Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle aus welcher Radsportart diese kommen. Ein weiterer Grund könnte die Flut an Veranstaltungen sein, die übers Jahr angeboten und beworben werden. Da stehen die Dorf- und Stadtfeste, Rallye, Motorradrennen, Straßentheatertage, Sommerfeste  usw. gegeneinander im Wettbewerb und die Leute sind einfach Besuchsmüde. Zusätzlich ist der Radsport in den Köpfen der meisten Menschen allgemein etwas ins Hintertreffen geraten. Da wurde dem Zuschauer in der Vergangenheit schon einiges zugemutet: Doping, Lügen dass sich die Balken biegen usw. 
Was wurde alles getan um sich gegenüber dem Gegner einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Ist man aufgeflogen, kam die Standardfloskel: Ich wusste von nichts.., Es tut mir leid.,  Es war keine Absicht,  Da habe ich wohl etwas übersehen usw. Diese Lügen haben beim Zuschauer tiefe Wunden hinterlassen und der Sport wird wohl auch zukünftig so schnell nicht glaubwürdiger. Bisher war der MTB-Sport ( fast ) unbefleckt. Dass Raoul P. vor kurzem überführt wurde stand natürlich in den Medien. Da fühlten sich die Zuschauer mal wieder in ihrer Meinung über den Radsport bestätigt. Nochmal: Die Leute unterscheiden nicht MTB- und Strassenradsport. Die Unart, sich auf unehrliche Art und Weise Vorteile zu verschaffen ist doch schon bei den kleinen Möchtegern-Profis angelangt. Nicht immer geht es ums Doping. Das hat man auch in WND sehen und erleben können. Wie vorher schon einer geschrieben hat. Jeder weiß es seit Jahren und niemand sagt was. Alle schauen weg und hoffen dass es nicht auffliegt. Dabei geht es hier nur um ein paar Euro Preisgeld und das große Schulterklopfen in der Schule oder im kleinen Team. In WND hätte man neben de 3 ertappten Fahrern locker noch 20 weitere disqualifizieren können.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist vielleicht die Weite der Strecken. Versetzen wir uns einmal in die Lage eines interessierten Zuschauers: Wohin stelle ich mich? Da gäbe es natürlich viele interessante Stellen. Die liegen aber oft relativ weit auseinander. Will man die Fahrer sehen und deren Positionen und Positionskämpfe verfolgen, muss man mobil und vor allem sehr schnell sein. Das ist recht schwierig. Selbst die Betreuer der Fahrer haben es oft schwer, immer rechtzeitig an den einzelnen Punkten zu sein. 

Nun aus Fahrersicht: 
Warum kommen oder kamen so wenig Fahrer nach WND? Das ist ein Phänomen welches sich nicht erklären lässt. Die Organisatoren und Helfer von WND haben alles Mögliche getan. An ihnen lag es mit Sicherheit nicht, genauso wenig an der Strecke oder am Startgeld. Es gibt Kurse, die weit langweiliger sind, die Teilnahmegebühren exorbitante Höhen erreicht haben  und die Veranstalter können sich trotzdem vor Teilnehmer nicht mehr retten. Dass es in unserer Umgebung zu viele Marathons bzw. Veranstaltungen gibt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Viele fahren hunderte Kilometer weit um neben den vielen Rennen in unserer Gegend zusätzlich an weiteren Marathons teilzunehmen. 

Werbung: 
Die greift vielleicht aus den oben genannten Gründen / Vermutungen nicht mehr.

Popularität Cyclo-Cross: 
Obwohl es hier auch viel Doping / Lügen gab und gibt bleibt das Interesse ungebrochen. Auch in Deutschland. Hier liegt es vielleicht an der Kürze und guten Übersichtlichkeit der Strecken. Man kann die Positionskämpfe hautnah erleben und alles findet auf kleinstem Raum statt. 

Der WND-Marathon ist Geschichte. Freuen wir uns auf die Cyclo-Cross-WM im Winter. Es wäre doch schön wenn die MTB´ler die Bikekollegen mit reger Teilnahme ( als Zuschauer ) unterstützen könnten. Dann können wir dem Bürgermeister zeigen dass wir richtige Fans sind.


----------



## Saarscha (14. August 2010)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind. Hab 2 super Reifen zu verkaufen 
2 x Nobby Nic Evo 2.25 Neu zusammen 55 Euro 
wer interesse hat bitte melden.

PS: bin umgestiegen auf Tubeless


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2010)

Stiffneck schrieb:


> Manch einer hat sich die Freigabe selbst erteilt und gewundert dass der Beschiss am Ende aufgeflogen ist
> 
> Die Hobbyfahrer möchten keine Lizenzfahrer in ihren Blöcken. Mehr Starter würde man damit auf keinen Fall bekommen. Die Hobbyfahrer sind zahlenmäßig viel mehr als die Lizenzfahrer ( selbst wenn man die dazu zählt die bei Marathons gerne vergessen dass sie eine haben ).



Dann sollen sie aber auch alle Lizenzfahrer disqualifizieren, bei mir hat das auch keinen interessiert und das find eich dann auch nicht richtig. 

Mehr Starter würde es trotzdem geben, denn ich kenne schon einige, die aus diesem Grund nicht in WND fahren 
Weiso möchten Hobbyfahrer keine Lizenzfahrer in Ihren Blöcken?
Die stellen sich meist vorne hin und sind dann doch sowieso weg...


----------



## chickendestroye (15. August 2010)

Hallo ich bin recht neu in diesem Geschäft und erstmals in St. Wendel ein Rennen und dann auch gleich die große Strecke gefahren. Was haben denn die gemacht, die disqualifiziert wurden?? Abgekürzt ?? Oder waren das Lizenzfahrer, die in der Hobbyklasse gestartet sind und das nicht dürfen?? Oder war es was anderes?? Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte, bin noch jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. August 2010)

das waren Lizenzfahrer die auf der Mittleren Strecke gestartet sind was laut Reglement nicht gestattet ist. Es wurden aber nur die 3 ersten disqualifiziert, alle nachfolgenden nicht.


----------

